# Warehouse Project



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres the beginnings of my warehouse project.  This sucker is 75 inches long by 21 inches wide.  Should accomodate 3 boxcars on the Rail loading side and who knows how many trucks on that side.  Width wise its a small warehouse but we can call it a  Cross Docking facility instead if you want hehe 

I just did the basic parts today....the 4 walls.  I need to go up to my parents to use their table saw and hack down the roof part but that will be inlayed into the building and you can see where I have glued in placeholders for the roof inside as it will be recessed in there.  Im going to put some stones on the roof or something to that effect as that is whats placed on some of the local ones that Ive seen.  Guess they use it for drainage.  

I've started the painting on it as well.  Top half will be silver and bottom part white kind of like the real photograph thats last on this first post. I had to tape the one section off so thats why it looks weird right now.  Once the silver dries i need to tape that off and finish the white.

These will get simulated dock doors ( im using that weather sealer in 3/4" strips).  As far as any other detail bits I'll add those as I keep looking at more warehouses.

I know I want to put an AC unit or too and some random piping on the top but i need to find the smaller diameter stuff first.

Suggestions/Questions/Comments....always welcome!!


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good so far Kevin. What kind of wood are you using? What are you using for gl;ue?


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe its pine.......I two coated it with primer and then started painting. The way Im doing it it should hold up outside with minimal problems. It should be interesting when its done. 

I nailed it in some places and glued some of the non essential items in. Its an indoor/exterior called the Awesome Goop. seems to work well overall. I used it on my containers as well and they are holding together great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

COOL Kev 
be sure to oil prime inside so mold does not make the wood fall apart like mine did.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/27/2008 7:30 PM
COOL Kev 
be sure to oil prime inside so mold does not make the wood fall apart like mine did.

Yeah the primer im using is oil based.  Once I get it all together im going to hit the entire inside with primer.  I bought two cans of it so i should have MORE than enough.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yutzk ; 

 I don't spot it listed online today but   Dave and Debbie of  the resin product  supplier, SunsetDepot'      does make a really good lookin'  AC unit  for G-gauge !!

This is a link to one of their other (many) products which will give ya contact info; 

LINK WENT DOWN  .....   Sooo here is a email addy i have for them ---   [email protected]

You may wish to drop them a line for a AC unit pic,  and further info !    


I personally haven't purchased any (YET) for my upcoming projects 'cause i got tooo much parts overhead  . . . . no more storage space /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

doug c


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Found em and I actually purchased 4 of their larger AC Units its www.sunsetdepot.com. They may be doing some other things for me too but those i will reveal once they are done.

Pics of the dock doors on and such now as well as all painted.


----------

